# wicked G10



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Inspired by Can Opener's little G10 beauty, I'd thought I'd give this a try. Made from 1/8" black and natural G10 all held together with G-Flex epoxy, the frame itself is 1/2" thick through the forks and 5/8" thick through the handle. Very thin and pocket friendly. Also, I just found out that Simple Shot is now selling these BB pouches that are smaller and lighter than the small top grain leather pouches and are plenty strong enough for 3/8" steel. Now there's still a few spots that need sanding and polishing, but for now it's good enough for me. A big time thanks to Canh8r for the material.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That looks so cool


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Cool slingshot, looks really comfortable


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Love it mate! Hope that's mine... Good work.

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesome curves on that beauty, Shane. Nice work as always bro. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Can be held with the right hand? Thanks

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go!  Looks cool!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Great job! I like the subtle colors. They work well.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

kupis said:


> Can be held with the right hand? Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


I guess it can be, but it was designed as a left hand hold.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

It's fantastic!!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice, I like it!!


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

TSM said:


> kupis said:
> 
> 
> > Can be held with the right hand? Thanks
> ...


Thanks TSM!

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Super sharp man. That natural color with black looks great, and the design looks pretty BA too.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You do super nice work. The color matches the design perfectly


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

TSM,

Love the style and ergonomics. Bet the catty hits the sweet spot of your palm just right.
Any chance of giving your creation a twin TTF brother?
If so, I would gladly adopt it. In any event you should be a proud father.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

How was working with it for you?

Florida Forks


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh YEAH!!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Fantastic looking frame!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

That looks supes sharp!!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

That is a beauty! I'm not a fan of "natural" G10, but that looks awesome with the black!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

TSM~Really nice shooter you madw..I like it...

OM


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Arnisador78 said:


> How was working with it for you?
> 
> Florida Forks


.

Working with the G10? Murder on the cutting tools. I bought a six pack of coping saw blades just for this project and destroyed them all. Filing and sanding went pretty smooth, tho.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

That's a very unique SS, can't say I've seen one like it. I love the subdued colour combination and the flat non shiny finish. Very very appealing!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice job on that, man..


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A very nice SMOOTH looking pocketable shooter (like the day's first grey/blue light through mist over the lake).

Extra terrestrial! Very nice job on finish and materials colors..not to mention IT BE STRONG!

That matt finish is more gripable and tactile I'd bet and it won't show scratches as would a polished finish.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Love the shape. And BOY, do I love the colours on this one*!!* The addition of black G10 really adds nice depth and a cool loveliness.

Great job again*!*


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

super elegant man. I dig it.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep - super clean, great lines -- very nice!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I missed this beauty so stylish

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Ah, TSM! You still got it Shane!

- even if it did cost you a packet of saw blades and a few blisters! Worth it in the end!!

DB


----------

